
Sunset in Saugatuck features 'ice volcanoes,' weather service finds - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/02/16/sunset-saugatuck-features-ice-volcanoes-weather-service-finds/4782742002/
======
rmason
We've had some truly weird weather in Michigan this winter. Earlier in the
week at a state park near the Indiana line they had ice balls on the beach.
I've personally seen that before but it's a once in twenty year thing. But
I've never heard of an ice volcano and I've lived my entire life in Michigan.
Wonder if they occur elsewhere in the world?

Apparently it's solely a great lakes thing though this might be the first time
to happen on Lake Michigan.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_volcano](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_volcano)

